# Silver Fantail



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi

This is my Silver Fantail Hen
I like this color so much, it's a nice Bird

Best regards
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
http://fancy-pets-loft.blogspot.com/


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Beautiful! I love Indian Fantails


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

Very nice bird.You have a very wide varied amount of breeds.Which is your faVOURITE?


----------



## Ede-bird (Jul 7, 2010)

What a beautiful bird!


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

nice bird but I like red fantails better


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Beautiful fantail!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

The color is so nice..beautiful bird, thanks for showing.


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Gorgeous!! love the color.......


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

jeff houghton said:


> Very nice bird.You have a very wide varied amount of breeds.Which is your faVOURITE?


Hi all
Hi Jeff

I think I love all pigeons specially Jacobin, Swallow, Longface, Fantaill & ..... i can't stop   
I love all my birds


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

that is a sweet looking fantail, WOW


----------



## gogo10131 (Aug 17, 2010)

I agree very nice looking color.


----------



## pidgey boy (Dec 23, 2010)

I have never seen a silver fantail such a beautiful bird!!! you must be lucky to own such a bird


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Beautiful! I love Fantails...such a pretty color. Thanks for sharing,Peace,
YaSin


----------

